# Bass fishing near markland dam...



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I will be fishing a small tournament out of Arnolds creek tomorrow and am wondering how the creeks are just above markland? Also around the dam. Anyone been out in that area? Thanks in advance!

Bryan


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I can answer my own post now I guess. There are no more bass in the Ohio river. Just kidding. I think. We caught lots of small bass but no keepers. We spent most of our time in the creeks. We did find a rock bank on the main river and cuaght lots of dink bass on it but never could find the bigger ones.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't fished the river at all this year yet, thanks for flooding in the spring, then no flow or way-too-hot-for-me-to-fish weather. I was gonna head out Sunday, but saw the forecasted flow numbers and thought, Nah, I'll just head to B'ville instead. Probably head to the river this Sunday.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

uncadave said:


> I haven't fished the river at all this year yet, thanks for flooding in the spring, then no flow or way-too-hot-for-me-to-fish weather. I was gonna head out Sunday, but saw the forecasted flow numbers and thought, Nah, I'll just head to B'ville instead. Probably head to the river this Sunday.


I went to bville Sunday as well. Took a daughter and wife. Launched from bonwell around 2pm and taugh daughter how to drop shot. No bites but still fun til the storm pushed us off the lake around 4pm. Any luck yourself on bville?


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

I should have responed I look at the site every day during lunch and don't log on. As you know Eugene and I each had one keeper. I prefished a lot and only keepers were on the creeks. We decided to fish fast for reaction bites insted of slowing down. Both were caught in Paint Lick Creek on spinner bait and other on a bandir crank bait. This week I am at Maysvile, KY fishing the BFL tournament sad but two keepers may win the non boater side. Couple weeks ago three won I had two for I think 6th.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Just had one keeper but lots of dinks, all smallies. I'm an oddball in that I "dance" a small suspending jerkbait year-round, that's what I caught most of them on. Oh, and a couple on topwater.


----------

